# [2013] Welk Resorts now in Kauai



## ajlm33

I received my July 2013 owner's newsletter from Welk Resorts this morning and they announced that they had just just purchased a property in Poipu, Kauai. It says: 

"The property is located directly across the street from the
Kiahuna Shopping Village with local stores and restaurants
and sits adjacent to the Kiahuna Golf Course. It is also
walking distance from the beautiful Poipu Beach.

The new resort will consist of six plantation-style buildings
with 164 luxurious units, in a mix of one bedroom one
bathroom suites, large one bedroom one bathroom villas,
deluxe two bedroom two bathroom villas, and deluxe three
bedroom two bathroom villas..."

Does anyone know which development Welk bought out? This is very exciting news to me, along with the Welk recent announcement of expansion into Lake Tahoe area.

Thanks.


----------



## Beefnot

From their March press release, it makes it sound like it is just land.



> Welk Resorts closed escrow in February of 2013 on 21.45 acres of land near Poipu Beach in Kauai.  The new resort will consist of six plantation-style buildings with 164 luxurious units, in a mix of one- bedroom, one-bathroom suites, large one-bedroom, one-bathroom villas, deluxe two-bedroom, two-bathroom villas, and deluxe three-bedroom, two-bathroom villas each with a kitchen, living room, dining area, and balcony or patio. It will also house a Preview Center, lobby with an Owners Lounge, Movie Theater, game room, and state-of-the-art fitness center.  Set in a tropical Hawaiian landscape, guest will enjoy unique features such as a white-sand beach pool entrance, waterslides, Jacuzzis, lava rock formations and water features throughout the resort. The property has an Archaeological Preserve that will serve as the anchor for the designs, celebrating Hawaiian culture, traditions and history.  The resort will incorporate both historic and contemporary Hawaiian art.


 
If it's land, it will be awhile before the project would be completed.  If it wasn't land and in fact it was an existing property, then maybe it's Kiahuna Plantation.  I dunno.


----------



## DeniseM

According to Google Maps there are 3 properties across the street - but my guess it that it's the outrigger property:


----------



## slum808

The link below is to the Kauai county tax map key. You can zoom in and see the land size and shape of each parcel on the map. If you're looking at the map in Denise's post, the parcel directly left of the shopping center matches the size (21.45 acres) listed in the press release. This is a vacant lot on the mountain side of the hwy. For size reference the Shopping center is listed at 4.485 acres

http://qpublic7.qpublic.net/qpmap4/map.php?county=hi_kauai&layers=parcels+ghybrid&mapmode


----------



## mjm1

My understanding is that they bought land and will develop the resort.  Welk develops nice properties, so it will be interesting to see how this one turns out.  It sounds like they already picked up an idea regarding a movie room/theatre from the Northstar property in Truckee they are acquriing from Hyatt.  We stopped by there a couple weeks ago and were told they have a movie room there.  It will be a nice feature to have a property in Poipu.  Too bad it won't be on the ocean/beach, but it won't be too far away.

Welk has been expanding their Escondido Mountain Villas section as well. We will be there in a couple of weeks, so am looking forward to seeing the growth.  Sales must be good.


----------



## DeniseM

It is beyond comprehension that they are going to build a new resort - no one is building new resorts - really weird.  I am surprised that they can get funding, with the number of struggling developments in the immediate area - but maybe that doesn't impact TS financing?


----------



## slum808

Hawaii is booming again. Hyatt is building TS on Maui, Marriott will start work this year on the 4th Ko Olina tower and Hilton recently finished King's Land phase II. Aulani phase III is also just about fully open with new pools opening in September. Condotels are also in the works with the Ritz Waikiki. Whole ownership condos seem to be announced every month with about 85% of sales completed in their opening weekend. 

Don't know where the money is comming from, but things are being built.


----------



## DeniseM

Kauai is not Maui or Oahu - in this immediate area there are a number of struggling developments.  Welk is not DVC, Hyatt, Hilton, Marriott, or Ritz, and Kauai doesn't nearly have the demand that Oahu and Maui have.  Westin is still struggling to sell the timeshare that they built on Kauai a number of years ago.

Thus:  I would not be surprised if they took over an existing resort, but I am amazed by new construction.  

Here is another issue - this property will not be on the water.


----------



## BocaBoy

DeniseM said:


> Here is another issue - this property will not be on the water.



Which I think would be a major negative.


----------



## DebBrown

Well, Poipu area of Kauai is my #1 choice of Hawaii destinations.  Maybe I'm not the only one who feels this way?

Deb


----------



## DeniseM

DebBrown said:


> Well, Poipu area of Kauai is my #1 choice of Hawaii destinations.  Maybe I'm not the only one who feels this way?
> 
> Deb



But it's not ON the water...


----------



## DebBrown

DeniseM said:


> But it's not ON the water...



Funny but that seems to be a common denominator in the Welk resorts, is it not?  

Deb


----------



## mjm1

DebBrown said:


> Funny but that seems to be a common denominator in the Welk resorts, is it not?
> 
> Deb



True except for the Sirena del Mar resort in Cabo.  It sits on a cliff overlooking the ocean.  You can walk down to a small relatively private beach. Not good for walking on the beach, but snorkling can be good. You get a nice view of the arch (about 3 miles away) from certain spots on the resort too.  Very nice place, but it's not Hawaii.


----------



## PearlCity

slum808 said:


> Hawaii is booming again. Hyatt is building TS on Maui, Marriott will start work this year on the 4th Ko Olina tower and Hilton recently finished King's Land phase II. Aulani phase III is also just about fully open with new pools opening in September. Condotels are also in the works with the Ritz Waikiki. Whole ownership condos seem to be announced every month with about 85% of sales completed in their opening weekend.
> 
> Don't know where the money is comming from, but things are being built.



A 4th mko tower? On which side I.wonder?


----------



## slum808

Between the Naia tower and lagoon 4. They use it as employee parking right now. It should have the most direct ocean front views.


----------



## rifleman69

DeniseM said:


> Kauai is not Maui or Oahu - in this immediate area there are a number of struggling developments.  Welk is not DVC, Hyatt, Hilton, Marriott, or Ritz, and Kauai doesn't nearly have the demand that Oahu and Maui have.  Westin is still struggling to sell the timeshare that they built on Kauai a number of years ago.
> 
> Thus:  I would not be surprised if they took over an existing resort, but I am amazed by new construction.
> 
> Here is another issue - this property will not be on the water.



In fairness, the Westin is quite a bit pricier than other timeshare resorts in Princeville.   There's a reason why it's a Westin (and to be affiliated with the St Regis).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DeniseM said:


> According to Google Maps there are 3 properties across the street - but my guess it that it's the outrigger property:





slum808 said:


> The link below is to the Kauai county tax map key. You can zoom in and see the land size and shape of each parcel on the map. If you're looking at the map in Denise's post, the parcel directly left of the shopping center matches the size (21.45 acres) listed in the press release. This is a vacant lot on the mountain side of the hwy. For size reference the Shopping center is listed at 4.485 acres
> 
> http://qpublic7.qpublic.net/qpmap4/map.php?county=hi_kauai&layers=parcels+ghybrid&mapmode



Can't be any of Denise's suggestions. None of those are adjacent to Kiahuna Golf Course.  

The 21.45 acre parcel mentioned fits the description to a tee.  Right size.  Across the road from the shopping center.  Adjacent to the Golf Course.


----------



## jimp1072

*Welk Kauai Location*

The only parcel that is across the street from the shopping center AND is adjacent to the golf course is the one located on the northeast corner of Poipu Road & Kiahuna Plantation Dr.  This is a good location because it is within easy walking distance to restaurants in the shopping center and the beach.  However, as pointed out by Denise it is NOT on the ocean and does NOT have water views.  These are two huge drawbacks for many vacationers.  For vacationers like me, ocean views are paramount.  That is one reason Lawai Beach Resort with their fabulous ocean views is a better solution for my family.


----------



## dannybaker

*From the Welk Web page*

Welk Resorts closed escrow in February of 2013 on 21.45 acres of land near Poipu Beach in Kauai.  The new resort will consist of six plantation-style buildings with 164 luxurious units, in a mix of one- bedroom, one-bathroom suites, large one-bedroom, one-bathroom villas, deluxe two-bedroom, two-bathroom villas, and deluxe three-bedroom, two-bathroom villas each with a kitchen, living room, dining area, and balcony or patio. It will also house a Preview Center, lobby with an Owners Lounge, Movie Theater, game room, and state-of-the-art fitness center.  Set in a tropical Hawaiian landscape, guest will enjoy unique features such as a white-sand beach pool entrance, waterslides, Jacuzzis, lava rock formations and water features throughout the resort. The property has an Archaeological Preserve that will serve as the anchor for the designs, celebrating Hawaiian culture, traditions and history.  The resort will incorporate both historic and contemporary Hawaiian art.

The property is located directly across the street from the Kiahuna Shopping Village with local stores and restaurants and sits adjacent to the Kiahuna Golf course. It is also walking distance from the beautiful Poipu Beach.


----------



## nazclk

*New Resorts*

Here I am trying to give away units on Kona with no takers and Welk is building a brand new resort.  Hawaii on the way back ?? don't know.


----------



## rickandcindy23

nazclk said:


> Here I am trying to give away units on Kona with no takers and Welk is building a brand new resort.  Hawaii on the way back ?? don't know.



Yeah, I mean my 2 bed Pono Kai are at least ocean view, and if I call soon enough to get my weeks reserved, oceanfront.  I cannot give those away, either.  

But Welk will build beautiful units.  Sometimes, that is all a person really wants or needs.  Look at Bali Hai.  Those are sold out by Wyndham.  No view, and you can get an old unit with a shabby interior for an RCI exchange.  I would rather take my chances at a Welk exchange than a Bali Hai exchange.  :rofl:


----------



## rickandcindy23

We are heading to the Poipu area today.  I am going to see if I can figure out where this new Welk resort is going to be, and if construction has started.  Does anyone know the exact location?


----------



## Ty1on

google maps @2016 shows no development.  If I understand, of is across Kiahuna Drive from the Shopping Village, on the NW corner of Kiahuna Dr and Poipu Rd.


----------



## taterhed

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are heading to the Poipu area today. I am going to see if I can figure out where this new Welk resort is going to be, and if construction has started. Does anyone know the exact location?



Have fun in Kauai....but let me save you some trouble:

https://www.google.com/maps/@21.878...4!1s6-Ky9nY23GsHnVSqpldwwQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

 This is the corner/property.  Add 4 years of dense weed/plant growth and about 200 signs on the barrier fence.

 While you're there, drop into Keoki's for a very cool happy hour!  (drinks and dinner in the bar area for me)  Live music too...check the website.
keokisparadise.com


----------



## taterhed

Ty1on said:


> google maps @2016 shows no development. If I understand, of is across Kiahuna Drive from the Shopping Village, on the NW corner of Kiahuna Dr and Poipu Rd.



We just walked down that street in Feb and wondered WTH the boards and fence etc... were all about.  It's dead AFAIK.

 Of course, the rate of construction activity on the islands can be measured in decades....so they could have been working in there somewhere....


----------



## mjm1

Someone on another thread mentioned that Welk is having trouble with permits. Not sure how accurate that is.

Enjoy your time on the island. We will be there in June and are looking forward to it.

Mike


----------



## Cruiser Too

slum808 said:


> Hawaii is booming again. Hyatt is building TS on Maui, _*Marriott will start work this year on the 4th Ko Olina tower*_ and Hilton recently finished.....



Here it is April 2016 and the 4th tower at Ko Olina is still in the "thinking-about-it" stage. :ignore:


----------



## rickandcindy23

We did stop by Keoki's for lunch and saw nothing new going on at Welk.  Keoki's has a new addition in progress.  No surprise.  The place was packed at lunch.  

New condos and houses near there, but no signs for Welk.


----------



## Kauai Kid

*Ana One ana Two*

Lawrence who?  Ana one ana two.  No water view no water front.  Look at the way prices have fallen for the Point at Poipu and it has both water views and water front.

Bah Humbug,

Sterling


----------

